# Is this normal? ( Cervical length/Shortening )



## MissJennayee

At 19 weeks I had a scan that showed my cervical length being 4.2ish and today after having it measured again ( 23 weeks, ) it showed my cervix at 3.3.
So, in a month it's shortened a whole centimeter? but when I asked my OB she was like, oh yeah.. it's fine but it seems kind of odd? Should I be worried?:wacko:


----------



## mgmtb

Do you have any history of cervical issues? or PTL?

I am pretty much in the same boat as you, i had cervica lengh measure at 17 weeks and it was 4.3 then 19 weeks 4.2 at 21 weeks it dropped to 3.2 and they told me to be on mostly bedrest after 1 week at 22 weeks it was up to 3.7 and two weeks later down to 3.0 as I wasn't laying down enough....... now back on bed rest, which i am trying to really take seriously however it is hard because knowing that 3 cm cervical length is not too terrible at 24 weeks. My doctor seems to take it more serious that yours but I think it is because we have different histories......


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi MissJ - 3.3 is still within normal range at 24wks, and might actually just be part of the natural cervical shortening all women go through during pregnancy as the baby gets bigger. Your cervix could quite easily measure nearer 4 in a few days as they are dynamic and can fluctuate day to day. As mgm says , rest really helps to lengthen a shortening cervix so if it might be worth taking things a little easier over the next few weeks to possibly regain some length :)

If you do have a weak cervix, then at 24wks it is holding out fine and had only shortened a little (relatively speaking). A truly incompetent cervix would be funneled and atleast below 1cm by now, possibley even dilated (as mine was at 23wks). I don't think you have anything to worry about, but if it helps ask for another cl check in a week from now to check if there has been any further shortening. x


----------



## Jessica1986

Lizzy was your Evie really born at 24 weeks? I actually have a unicornate uterus and my OBYN thinks it highly likely that I will have a pre-term. 
All these measurements are also scaring me. Last week (17weeks) I had my cervix measured and it was only 3.5cm. At the time I thought that was good, but after reading about the 4+ cm you ladies seems to be getting it has really scared me a little.
In terms of your cervix actually shortening, did you notice anything? Like symptoms of any sort?
Thanks for any advice/facts/etc.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jessica. Evie was born at 24wks after an emergency stitch was placed at 23wks. I wasn't aware of my cervix shortening with her because I carried my first baby to term and so was unaware I had any cervical issues. I had felt lots of vaginal pressure and bulging from around 18/19wks and from 22wks had lots of milky discharge (enough to soak through underwear). By the time I went to hospital I had already dilated and my membranes were bulging through the gap. I had no contractions but did have some mild aching in my lower back.

At 3.5 your cervix is looking fine hun. There arn't necessarily any symptoms with a shortening cervix, but some women do feel increased pressure down below - usually once the cervix has begun to open tho. Are they checking your cervix again soon? Is there any plan to put a stitch in if your cervix does shorten further? You are being scanned and it sounds as though your Doctor is on top of things and will still have time to place a stitch if it looks like your cervix is misbehaving. My emergency stitch only failed because by the time it was placed things had already gone too far - something which won't happen to you because they are monitoring you.

If you have any more questions, then please don't hesitate to ask hun xxx


----------



## Jessica1986

How scary to have your beautiful baby girl born at 24 weeks. Were there any complications? 
I am getting my cervix checked every second week, so I am being closely monitored. 
What do you mean by bulging? 
In terms of the stitch, my OBYN doesnt want to put one in unless necessary. He feels that a stitch can also lead to further complications, such as infection and would prefer to wait and see what happens.
I will be 18 weeks tomorrow, so I am just counting down days and taking it easy to not over-stress my body.
Thanks so much for your speedy reply. : )


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Jessica, by bulging I mean the feeling of pressure down below is like something is bulging into your vagina. It is the same sensation as when a baby's head is pressing low down and being delivered, but not as painful lol. 

Your cervix currently sounds fine to me and nothing to worry about ;)

As for Evie, she spent 5mths in intensive care, and came home on oxygen due to lung disease, but is now a healthy, vibrant 7yr old :) I don't hink she has since had a seriously ill day in her life - thank God. She's in my avatar pic - having a 24weeker doesn't always have to be a tragedy :hugs:


----------



## Jessica1986

Your story about Evie and amazing and she is definitely a little miracle :happydance:
Did you get a particular feeling when your cervix started to dilate besides the bulging?


----------



## AmericanWoman

Hi ladies,

I'm new to the forum and excited to have my first post! I had an ultrasound today at 15 weeks and it showed my cervix length as 3.2 cm. However, it was an abdominal ultrasound as opposed to vaginal and although my OB seemed to not be worried, she also threw the information out the window since she said that an abdominal ultrasound can't really measure this correctly. 

Has anyone gotten a cervical measurement with abdominal or always vaginal? I still feel like this number has to mean something and it seems way too small (even though I've read that 3-4 cm is "normal" for 2nd trimester - but 3.2 is close and 15 weeks is still relatively early!) Thoughts?


----------



## AmericanWoman

AmericanWoman said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and excited to have my first post! I had an ultrasound today at 15 weeks and it showed my cervix length as 3.2 cm. However, it was an abdominal ultrasound as opposed to vaginal and although my OB seemed to not be worried, she also threw the information out the window since she said that an abdominal ultrasound can't really measure this correctly.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a cervical measurement with abdominal or always vaginal? I still feel like this number has to mean something and it seems way too small (even though I've read that 3-4 cm is "normal" for 2nd trimester - but 3.2 is close and 15 weeks is still relatively early!) Thoughts?

and PS - I have had some episodes of pressure down there, but mostly after standing for longish periods of time so that's added worry that this could actually mean something.


----------



## 1sttimemamma

hi americanwoman,

i am in the same boat, i am 13 weeks and just had my 12 week scan and my cervix measured 3.31cm. this was an abdominal scan (they never mentioned anything about the acuracy of this vs transvaginal scan) is there a reason you are worried about your cervix length? have you had any previous surgery etc? i have been worried about incompetent cervix because i had lletz procedure done a month before i got pregnant. the u/s tech said that measurement is normal - i am still freaking out tho! i am supposed to be seeing a specialist ob to get my cervix measured regularly (only because i had the lletz procedure) but still waiting for my first appointment. so i am a nervous wreck. 
has anyone else had a pregnancy so soon after a lletz procedure??


----------

